# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Gevoelige tepels na stoppen pil

## Droppie123

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik ben een paar weken geleden gestopt met de pil en ik heb ineens last van me tepels..
Heb dat alleen als er aangezeten word, zo voel ik het niet...

Kan dit komen door een bijwerking van het stoppen met de pil ???

Hoop dat jullie me een antwoord kunnen geven of dit ook meegemaakt heb... 

Heb al een test gedaan en daaruit bleek dat ik niet zwanger ben..

Hoor graag van jullie.

Liefs

----------


## pilvraagjes

Kan het niet gewoon zijn dat je ongesteld moet worden? Of ovulatie hebt ofzo? Ik had juist erg last van mijn tepels toen ik nog niet de pil slikte. Ik was erg onregelmatig, maar als ik daar last van kreeg wist ik altijd zeker dak ongesteld werd....

----------


## Jor

.....als je zwanger bent ook.....

Edit: je bent niet zwanger....

Maar inderdaad, als je ongesteld moet worden kun je daar ook last van krijgen.
Als je de pil slikt zijn de menstruatiekwaaltjes vaak niet (allemaal) aanwezig of in mindere mate dan wanneer je de pil niet slikt.

Bijv. gevoelige tepels/borsten, buik/rugpijn

----------

